# Jack Ryan Collection - Dec 3rd 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FOUR THRILL-PACKED JACK RYAN FILMS AVAILABLE TOGETHER ON BLU-RAY™

FOR THE FIRST TIME


THE JACK RYAN COLLECTION

Blu-ray or DVD Set Arriving December 3, 2013 Includes The Hunt For Red October, Patriot Games, Clear And Present Danger and The Sum Of All Fears





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – An ideal holiday gift in preparation for the highly-anticipated December 25th debut of the newest thrilling drama starring Chris Pine, THE JACK RYAN COLLECTION arrives on Blu-ray or DVD December 3, 2013 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The exceptional set includes four classic films featuring the legendary CIA analyst created by author Tom Clancy together for the first time on Blu-ray: The Hunt For Red October starring Sean Connery and
Alec Baldwin, Patriot Games and Clear And Present Danger starring Harrison Ford, and The Sum Of All Fears starring Ben Affleck and Morgan Freeman. Each film also includes behind-the-scenes special features, exploring the making of the movies through interviews with cast and crew members.



The Hunt For Red October

The Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English DTS Surround, English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French Stereo and English and Spanish subtitles. The special features are as follows:

· Commentary by director John McTiernan

· Beneath the Surface: Cast and Crew Interviews

· Theatrical Trailer

Patriot Games

The Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English DTS Surround, English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French Stereo and English and Spanish subtitles. The special features are as follows:

· Patriot Games Up Close: Cast and Crew Interviews

· Theatrical Trailer



Clear And Present Danger

The Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English DTS Surround, English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French Stereo and English and Spanish subtitles. The special features are as follows:

· Behind the Danger: Cast and Crew Interviews

· Theatrical Trailer



The Sum of All Fears

The Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English 5.1 Dolby Digital Surround, English 2.0 Dolby Digital Surround and French 2.0 Dolby Digital Surround and English subtitles. The special features are as follows:

· Commentary by director Phil Alden Robinson and cinematographer
John Lindley

· Commentary by director Phil Alden Robinson and novelist Tom Clancy

· The Making of The Sum of All Fears

· Creating Reality: The Visual Effects of The Sum of All Fears

· Theatrical Trailer







THE JACK RYAN COLLECTION

Street Date: December 3, 2013

SRP: $29.99 (DVD)

$49.99 (Blu-ray)

Runtimes: 135 minutes (The Hunt for Red October)

116 minutes (Patriot Games)

141 minutes (Clear and Present Danger)

123 minutes (The Sum of All Fears)


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Mike - like all those movies and I have none of them on BR yet!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for posting this Mike - like all those movies and I have none of them on BR yet!


I love them too. I remember getting Patriot games and hunt for red october on VHS when I was a kid and almost wearing them out. fun fun movies


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike: When I read this I immediately went to Amazon to see if this was available for preorder. Not yet, but I will keep watching. Clear And Present Danger was the first movie I saw in a theater with DTS sound.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Great news. I enjoy all of those movies (and the books as well of course). I hope they make a Without Remorse movie one of these days.


----------

